# cork size



## CPTLeDonne (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a significant size different in a #8 and#9 cork? I know the #9 is listed as a "standard" but wondering if I can use either size in a standard bottle.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 27, 2009)

#8 cork is 7/8 round #9 cork is 15/16 round. 








I use #9 corks in wine bottles.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, You can use either size. I use #9.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are using a hand corker the #8's will work much better. If you are using a floor corker go with #9x1.75A basic rule of thumb is to take a dime and see if it fits in the bottle neck, if it does use the #9's, if it doesnt use #8's. With a floor corker though you really dont need to use the #8's as its strong enough to compress the cork well into 1 of these bottles.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a hand corker and I use #9 x 1.75. No problem!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2009)

Not all hand corkers are created equal. The Port dble lever is the best hand corker and can typically handle this job with Georges good corks but some other corks or corkers dont work as good.


----------



## CPTLeDonne (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I ordered the #9 corks and a Portugese corker from George. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Scott (Nov 30, 2009)

At one timeI was told #8's are for shorter storage times and #9's are for longer aging. 


But I am with the rest and use 9's foreverything with no problems.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill1 (Dec 16, 2009)

CPTLeDonne said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. I ordered the #9 corks and a Portugese corker from George. We'll see how that goes.










That's the corker I use and I use #9 corks. It does a good job... you'll be glad you bought that one, although I have heard a floor corker is easier.


----------



## Bartman (Dec 16, 2009)

I use the #8s with 375 mL bottles and #9s with the 750 mL bottles. It is probably just my imagination, but the smaller bottles appear to have thinner glass around the necks so I feel more comfortable putting the smaller corks in the smaller bottles.


----------

